# Nips puffy nips after HCG during 500mg Test E cycle



## CrazyDutton (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm on about week 5 of cycle:


Test Enanthate @ 2 x 250mg per week.
HCG @ 1 x 500iu per week.
Exemestane @ 5mg per day, increased to 7.5mg a few weeks ago.
Twice I've noticed slightly tender, puffy and itchy nips, and popped 10-20mg Nolva one per day for a day or two. It goes away in a couple of days. I'm getting a suspicion it's soon after the HCG shot. Does anyone else notice this after HCG? Is 500iu really going to have an effect on estro levels, or is it not estro related?

Is it fine to continue occasionally dosing Nolva like this, or is this a sign that I should be on higher Exemestane? Any help is appreciated guys.

I'm in the UK and if I get them at all, I will try to get blood levels done after PCT. I don't have any other side effects, it's going really well.


----------



## Hell (Dec 19, 2011)

It is something that can happen. Up you aromssin to 12.5mg ed and then to 25mg if that doesnt work.


----------



## GMO (Dec 19, 2011)

CrazyDutton said:


> I'm on about week 5 of cycle:
> 
> 
> Test Enanthate @ 2 x 250mg per week.
> ...



5mg of Aromasin ED won't do shit bro.  You need to be running it at 12.5mg ED minimally, but with your issues I would say 25mg ED would be safer.  Remember that HCG will also increase E2 levels.  If you start getting any gyno, I would recommend running Nolva at 20mg ED until it is resolved.  Where did you get the idea to dose your AI so low?


----------



## CrazyDutton (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok thanks  I'll up the Aromasin again.

I was dosing it low because my 1st 10 week test cycle I didn't use an AI or HCG on cycle, and it was fine except for bloating in the last couple of weeks. So I thought I'd start at the bottom and see if any elevated E2 sides appeared... Looks like these are the E2 sides I was looking out for.


----------



## big60235 (Dec 19, 2011)

GMO said:


> 5mg of Aromasin ED won't do shit bro.  You need to be running it at 12.5mg ED minimally, but with your issues I would say 25mg ED would be safer.  Remember that HCG will also increase E2 levels.  If you start getting any gyno, I would recommend running Nolva at 20mg ED until it is resolved.  Where did you get the idea to dose your AI so low?



Agreed with the 12.5mg ED minimal start but your better suited for 25mg ED if you have a problem. 

My largest gyno spike was during a fertility run on HCG when my wife and I were trying to have kids. No other chems were being used at the time. The Dr put me in Nolva to decrease my e2 levels.


----------

